# cadillac interior in a caprice wagon



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey guys, i am wondering if the dash, front seats and door panels from a 90 cadillac brougham would bolt into an 80s caprice station wagon, thanks.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, seats and dash will work 90s Cadillac door panels are different but could work the caddy 90-92 has the seat belt on the door


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

cut the inner from the 90 door where the seat belt bolts to and weld it to ur caprice door should work, thats how the 2 door cadies get done


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yea should work i know the dash will work for sure here are some pics of a 2 door chevy i took from the chicago streetlow show with caddy interior


----------

